

Bitcoin App Store for iOS and Android (No Jailbreak) - httpteapot
http://vimeo.com/90409524

======
httpteapot
About the method used:

Q: Are you emulating apps through an HTML5 webpage?

A: Yes and no. These are not like the "web apps" offered through safari. HTML5
is used to render the visuals but the backend is in C. Using protocols
intended for enterprise (that they can't take away) we are able to provide
access to the hardware, we also have a working version of iCloud. Geolocation,
gyroscope, notifications all work as well.

Q: You are violating the terms of the enterprise license and they can
invalidate your key, though for some reason the keys still work if you change
the phone date to before the key was invalidated.

A: we reverse engineered our end of the protocol without signing an agreement
with them and use self signed certificates. Also we are not using the method
mentioned int hat article. No one has done this before.

